# Office in Taikoo Shing, where should I live?



## Tokyo Transfer (Apr 9, 2011)

hi. I've traveled to HK before, and stayed mostly in Central, but now my office will be in Taikoo Shing (above CityPlaza). I'm pleasantly surprised at the low-key residential feeling and plants and trees around Taikoo Shing. 
Is the air better here? And should I get an apartment here?
Or somewhere near here? (accessible on the MTR line)
My husband and I are not so picky, but we would love to be near green trees so we can breathe. thanks a lot!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Taikoo Shing would seem like a good starting place. JW


----------

